# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT-O-KEY Ver 3.58 New Update (2020-8-3)

## mohamed73

MRT-O-KEY Ver 3.58 New Update (2020-8-3)      
What's the news :  
 	 		 			 			 				New Update add Vivo S1 Pro V15Pro(UFS Version) X27 PD1838 U20 V17 V17Pro U20...
(the vivo qualcomm 675 CPU) 
unlock password(factory reset) vivo account support
you need open mobile and into edl 			 		    Download  link  :   Link 1 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Gdrive :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Have a Nice Day!!!  Note : Copy Pasters can Copy us Now and Some Peoples can show Jealousy

----------

